# Elk Loin Steaks With Stuffed Shrooms and Asparagus!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey all, going to say sorry again for the lack of pics….

The fam requested Elk steak, wife picked up some stuffed shrooms and asparagus!

Elk was seasoned with SPOG! Cooked on the Weber over the vortex! Wife cooked the shrooms and asparagus on the CC pellet grill on the griddle!

Anyway, again sorry for the lack of pics… but here’s what we ended up with! Used the fine china tonight….




















Was a decent meal, thanks for lookin all!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 15, 2021)

Man that looks outstanding! I do wish you had more pics! Fine job.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 15, 2021)

Looks like you made the steaks perfectly! And a good looking meal! I might excuse your lack of pics if you send me a sample...you have my address! Lol 

Nice job!
Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2021)

Perfecly cooked Elk....JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 16, 2021)

That elk is cooked to perfection. Nicely done

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 16, 2021)

Awesome job on that steak the whole meal looks great.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 16, 2021)

Man that looks fantastic!! Looks like the steaks are perfectly cooked! My kind of meal right there!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 16, 2021)

I'd tear that up Justin. Nice work bud


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 16, 2021)

man that looks great.  cooked perfect. Nice job.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 16, 2021)

Perfection on a plate Justin, fantastic piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks delicious!
I have never had elk, but would sure like to try some!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 16, 2021)

Man oh man Justin, that looks outstanding!! Excellent job my friend. Only one question: where's mine??   

Robert


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 16, 2021)

Elk... Quite possibly the best red meat on the planet! Paired with both asparagus and shrooms... Perfection!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2021)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Man that looks outstanding! I do wish you had more pics! Fine job.



Thanks man for the kind words!  I didn’t plan to post this, but my kids asked me too!  Next time will be more pics!  Better plating and photos!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks like you made the steaks perfectly! And a good looking meal! I might excuse your lack of pics if you send me a sample...you have my address! Lol
> 
> Nice job!
> Ryan



Ha, thanks my friend for the like and dropping a line!  I’d like to pack up a few packages and come visit ya some day!  We could chill by the smoker and have some drinks…. Solve the worlds problems!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Perfecly cooked Elk....JJ



Thanks Chef, sure appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> That elk is cooked to perfection. Nicely done
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris, appreciate it and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome job on that steak the whole meal looks great.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!  Appreciate the kind words and like my friend!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 21, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Man that looks fantastic!! Looks like the steaks are perfectly cooked! My kind of meal right there!!



Appreciate the kind words Travis!  It really hit the spot!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2021)

OMG--That Looks Awesome!!
And Perfectly Done!!
It's been like---Forever since I had an Elk Steak!!
Nice Job, Justin!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ha, thanks my friend for the like and dropping a line!  I’d like to pack up a few packages and come visit ya some day!  We could chill by the smoker and have some drinks…. Solve the worlds problems!


The heck with the world's problems,  they can deal with them without us! Unless one of them us too many elk steaks in the world... then we help! 

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks for the like Justin I appreciate it.

Just keep up the great post.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 22, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I'd tear that up Justin. Nice work bud



Thanks Jake, appreciate the kind words!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 22, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> man that looks great.  cooked perfect. Nice job.



Thanks man, appreciate that!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 22, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Perfection on a plate Justin, fantastic piece of work, Like! RAY



Thanks Ray… appreciate ya dropping a line, the kind words and the like!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 22, 2021)

Well, if that doesn’t just look delicious! Love that elk steak. Nice job.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 22, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> I have never had elk, but would sure like to try some!
> Al



Thanks Al, appreciate it!  If you get the chance, I don’t think you’d be disappointed!  I think my fam could live on it!  Thanks for the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 22, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Man oh man Justin, that looks outstanding!! Excellent job my friend. Only one question: where's mine??
> 
> Robert



Robert, thanks buddy!  We really enjoy our elk meat!  As far as where is yours, we may need to chat about that!      Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 22, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Elk... Quite possibly the best red meat on the planet! Paired with both asparagus and shrooms... Perfection!



Thanks man, was a tasty meal!  I completely agree with elk being the best red meat on the planet!  I think my fam could live on it!  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG--That Looks Awesome!!
> And Perfectly Done!!
> It's been like---Forever since I had an Elk Steak!!
> Nice Job, Justin!!
> ...



Thanks for the kind words and like Bear!  We are lucky to have elk around this area!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 3, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Well, if that doesn’t just look delicious! Love that elk steak. Nice job.



Thank you… appreciate ya dropping a line, the kind words and like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks Al, appreciate it!  If you get the chance, I don’t think you’d be disappointed!  I think my fam could live on it!  Thanks for the like!



I love Elk!!
Pennsylvania has Millions of Deer, but we're working on building our Elk Herd:
We're getting there, but slowly:

Today, the elk population is around 1,000-1,200 and can be found in 10 of Pennsylvania’s counties. Elk are one of the largest species within the deer family and range in forest and forest-edge habitat. 
The Pennsylvania elk population – Times News Online
www.tnonline.com/20200214/the-pennsylvania-elk-population/

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I love Elk!!
> Pennsylvania has Millions of Deer, but we're working on building our Elk Herd:
> We're getting there, but slowly:
> 
> ...



Bear, not sure how I missed this! Nice to hear the population is growing back! That was an interesting read, appreciate ya sending that! So question, in that article it states…

“The Pennsylvania Game Commission began an effort to reintroduce elk in Pennsylvania, and in 1913, Pennsylvania’s first shipment of Yellowstone elk arrived by train.”

I assume they mean elk from West Yellowstone?  Or am I wrong?!?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Bear, not sure how I missed this! Nice to hear the population is growing back! That was an interesting read, appreciate ya sending that! So question, in that article it states…
> 
> “The Pennsylvania Game Commission began an effort to reintroduce elk in Pennsylvania, and in 1913, Pennsylvania’s first shipment of Yellowstone elk arrived by train.”
> 
> I assume they mean elk from West Yellowstone?  Or am I wrong?!?




Hi Justin,
Here's more on that:
The creation of the Game Commission in 1895 paved the way for an ambitious effort to replenish and provide additional protection to many of the states dangerously low wildlife populations. Deer, turkeys and quail topped the list of game animals the agency bought and released. In 1912, the Game Commissioners and agency Executive Secretary Joseph Kalbfus began talking about re-introducing elk in Pennsylvania. The idea stemmed from a federal government effort to reduce the mushrooming elk herds at Yellowstone National Park and the Jackson Hole Refuge Area, preserves that were protecting the remnants of America's once-mighty elk population. The U.S. Department of Agriculture's Bureau of Biological Survey and Department of Forestry, unwilling to sanction a hunt for the overabundant animals, opted to translocate some and winter feed the rest. 

Kalbfus wrote in his 1912 annual report, "It now appears that the herds of elk found upon the public domain of the far West are annually subjected to severe suffering and death by starvation because of the limitation and taking for agricultural purposes of their winter feeding grounds, and that ... the national government is anxious to reduce the western herds by placing numbers of these animals elsewhere to their benefit, the cost to those receiving such animals being only the expense incurred in their capture and transportation..."

And the Source Link:








						History of Elk in PA
					






					www.pgc.pa.gov
				




Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2021)

Bear, thanks for that info!  I had no idea that happened all those years ago!  Very interesting!  

On a side note, the big problem we have now with the elk and all our game for that matter is they reintroduced the wolves!  They have taken a big toll on our game!


----------

